#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 18.1

## cnths

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## cadguy

Thanks for info.

----------


## cnths



----------


## isra

wow cnths
congratulations
library is ok.?(no error)

----------


## cnths

> library is ok.?(no error)



There are no errors in any of the modules used.

----------


## isra

so you are good kracker.
if you would like for exchange? please

----------


## cnths

> so you are good kracker.
> if you would like for exchange? please



Company software.

----------


## isra

> Company software.



i still believe you are only good kracker.
no company cares about any of the group members.
no company even cares about this site.
 :Blue:  :Blue:  :Blue: 
however, i wish you good luck
 :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:

----------


## cadguy

18.1 runs faster than v18.

----------


## isra

> 18.1 runs faster than v18.



you are also a good kracker but you don't like exchange or give free.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, ETAP 18.1 works perfectly under HASP key emulator.

----------


## Henryrcp

> Yes, ETAP 18.1 works perfectly under HASP key emulator.



Share please, 
All the members of this forum have a moral obligation to join in The Missionary Church of Kopimism.

"Copy and share information is the best and most beautiful thing that exists, that copy your information is a sign of appreciation, that someone thinks you have done something good"

"All knowledge for all"

"The search for information is sacred, the circulation of information is sacred, the act of copying is sacred"

----------


## isra

> Share please, 
> All the members of this forum have a moral obligation to join in The Missionary Church of Kopimism.
> 
> "Copy and share information is the best and most beautiful thing that exists, that copy your information is a sign of appreciation, that someone thinks you have done something good"
> 
> "All knowledge for all"
> 
> 
> 
> "The search for information is sacred, the circulation of information is sacred, the act of copying is sacred"



nodonglebiz=neverSee More: Etap 18.1

----------


## isra

hello mr cnths
would you like to share etap?

----------


## nodongle.biz

ETAP 18.1.1 released.

----------


## cadguy

Yes, 18.1 had some issues. It is fixed in 18.1.1

----------


## landtrash

bah, excerpt of 18.1.1 readme:

----------


## cnths



----------


## uaytac

Will you share it?

----------


## cadguy

Etap 18.1.1 is great!

----------


## tigerman289

can you share it

----------


## cadguy

I am concerned about my share first.  :Wink:

----------


## gustav

So whos goin to share?

----------


## uaytac

Nobody, money talks first.

----------


## gustav

> Nobody, money talks first.



U have it?

See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## uaytac

No I dont have it yet. 2 weeks later I will have it with dongle.

----------


## nodongle.biz

ETAP 18.1.1 improvements:
1. Migration of projects from older versions (ETAP 16.2 or lower) directly to 18 series related to Arc Flash Analysis module.
2. Added ability for ETAP Plot Manager to visualize results utilizing plot files stored on network drives.
3. Improved compatibility with Microsoft PDF printer.

----------


## cadguy

Major improvement is faster processing speed.

----------


## nodongle.biz

It was in ETAP 18.1  :Smile: 
But I posted information about 18.1.1 improvements.

----------


## cadguy

18.1 had some serious issues. They are fixed in 18.1.1. That is why a quick succession release.

----------


## mahfouz

please share the latest etap 18.1.1 plz

----------


## uaytac

I have installation ISO of 18.1.1

----------


## tigerman289

can you share it

----------


## gustav

> I have installation ISO of 18.1.1



Bro..can share? Your inbox full

----------


## mahfouz

can you share it please

----------


## gustav

> No I dont have it yet. 2 weeks later I will have it with dongle.





Bro...ur inbox full..cant reply..delete and give ur inbox some space

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

share with me to brother

See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## memorex

If someone got access to the dongle and would like to use it at home too, than I could help out doing a dongle emulator for it.
Just PM me in this case.

----------


## cadguy

> If someone got access to the dongle and would like to use it at home too, than I could help out doing a dongle emulator for it.
> Just PM me in this case.



Then you will earn money and the sharer will go to jail. because every dongle contains customer data. OTI will chase the original customer while you will be making your party.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, the dongle memory have the customer data.
But it is easy to change or remove it ))

----------


## memorex

Exactly. Everything could be changed.

Also learn to read, I offerend help "only" for the "owner" of the dongle. And only for him. 
That means the dongle emu is for the owner only.

Anyway, can anyone upload at least the Installers for V18.1

----------


## nodongle.biz

Simply ask for the installer "owner" of the dongle ))

----------


## isra

Fights Between Three Professional Krackers(cadguy-toro-ionioni)

----------


## cadguy

It is funny toro can not recognize old friends. Ok, may be better for him to stay in disguise.

----------


## isra

I wish I was friends with you(cadguy) :Star:

----------


## himmelstern

Could you share please?

----------


## orlyboy

who is Toro anyway?

----------


## Honey59

Well, somebody of you are here in this foro a few years ago like me, but I never know how get your advice with DigSilent, ETAP, EasyPower a many others Power Systems Software. Please "Cadguy" or "ionioni" or other good krakers tell us by PM what we need to do. Thnx in advance. And Happy Hollydays.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

may be it will be a surprise for Christmas?????????????

See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## pdnk737

hey guys,
ETAP 19 will be released soon, still no ETAP 18.1 :Sorrow: 

please share

----------


## ahmad24

Year is ending, still nothing. Come on guys.

----------


## rkjrpoa

Mr. Cadguy, could you share etap 18.1?

----------


## nodongle.biz

The solution for ETAP 18.1 was ready a long time ago.
Meanwhile ETAP 19 just was released...

----------


## krep22

Still nothing, that's sad...

----------


## cadguy

When etap 19 is released with great option and much faster working, who cares for 18?

----------


## nodongle.biz

In addition, the solution for ETAP 18 works with version 19 also.

----------


## isra

----

----------


## NIKITA13

Hi all. then the link of etap 18.1.1, has no med* or password. Please the ****** do their job ... Thanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

Time for 19.0.1 multilingual.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, and the same solution for ETAP 18.1.1 and 19.0 is still works under ETAP 19.0.1. )

----------


## hnx

thanks nikita13. please ***** send me?

See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## tigerman289

waiting the solution for Etap 18.1
and thanks nikitta13

----------


## NIKITA13

hnx, doswload the link, This is the setup, but it is necessary that someone upload the med*

----------


## cadguy

Funny, 19.0.1 released and people still searching 18.1

----------


## ahmad24

> Funny, 19.0.1 released and people still searching 18.1




Coz , we still do not have   :Smug:

----------


## Henryrcp

Good night, someone has been tested using the Etap 16 with the library of 18, you get some profit from doing this.?

----------


## himmelstern

libraries, and project files on etap can't be down gradeded. I noticed that libraries on 16 version are bigger than 18 version.

----------


## raj151857

Hi Bro's Please share Med for ETAP 18.1

----------


## uaytac

There is no MED yet for Etap 18 and 19

----------


## sounakroy

Hi Nikita where shall I get decryption key to download this ETAP 18.1.1 ?

----------


## mahfouz

Hi guys 
Does someone has a valid activation code for etap 18.1.1 and share it plz

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

did some one have an idea about this site:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

don't recommend etap 18 or 19, etap 16 works better. Etap 19 is more heavy and in bars everything is hidden, to do the same thing on etap 18 you have to look and look, its like a windows vista.

See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## himmelstern

ETAP 18 and 19 only recommendable to open v1X(8-9) files

ETAP 20 is almost ready to lunch.

----------


## Isoon

any one has ******** for ETAP 18.1.1

----------


## nodongle.biz

ETAP 19.5 was released. Many new features and improvements.

@Isoon
Solution for 18.1.1 and 19 exists.
19.5 will be supported soon.

----------


## cadguy

19.5 works great!

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, confirm - works perfectly.
Solution for ETAP 19.5 is ready.

----------


## Shap0ur

Deleted

----------


## Shap0ur

Deleted

----------


## sounakroy

hi could you please share link to download ETAP 19.5 ?

----------


## Ahcen



----------


## Ahcen

etap 18

----------


## nodongle.biz

I have complete solution for ETAP 18.1.1.
All files in original state - no crac-ked or patc-hed files.

----------


## Ahcen

. etap 18         


May God protect you from Corona. Please  etap 18 MEDSee More: Etap 18.1

----------


## amon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
FREE ETAP 18.
Enter in google drive(comments);
Download all files;
unzip;
***** like in video!

----------


## kutucu

Do u have ***** files and method eTAP 18.1.1

----------


## zeigler

google it....

----------


## march.luiz0

Very tnx!

----------


## samarad

youtube link unavailable . please reupload

----------


## himmelstern

> youtube link unavailable . please reupload



It seems etap is subscribed to this, it deleted all etap 18 videos from youtube, but don't deleted the videos from etap 16 and 12.6

----------


## user82

maybe should discuss only by pm for forum regular people only?

----------


## PemulA

> youtube link unavailable . please reupload



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minxiam

fun fact: I downloaded this "leaked" ETAP, whoever did this (incomplete) fix  ... OMG, respects man!
It's p@ched in 250 places (some 1000 bytes)... eeeew, who on earth does that to a software?
Have mercy for crying out loud, ever heard of reverse engineering?

----------


## user82

> fun fact: I downloaded this "leaked" ETAP, whoever did this (incomplete) fix  ... OMG, respects man!
> It's p@ched in 250 places (some 1000 bytes)... eeeew, who on earth does that to a software?
> Have mercy for crying out loud, ever heard of reverse engineering?



Haha - this made me laugh

----------


## adelmo souza

Hello my brothers, this version does not edit DC devices.

----------


## cadguy

Also many other errors. Anyway should not expect much from free version... LoL

See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## adelmo souza

> Also many other errors. Anyway should not expect much from free version... LoL



true, and can I get a functional version of ETAP 18.1 or 19.5?  I don't ask for free,

----------


## pibygucyk

> It seems etap is subscribed to this, it deleted all etap 18 videos from youtube, but don't deleted the videos from etap 16 and 12.6



yes, but not because free, but because they can not let such a bad copy to circulate, gives etap bad name, many bugs, very poor job, maybe guys from dowloadly made it

----------


## raj151857

Harmonics,VFD,DC modules are not working in ETAP-18

----------


## pibygucyk

> Harmonics,VFD,DC modules are not working in ETAP-18



It's a sloppy job by a very lower skilled guy
I think mixiam he explain better than me




> fun fact: I downloaded this "leaked" ETAP, whoever did this (incomplete) fix  ... OMG, respects man!
> It's p@ched in 250 places (some 1000 bytes)... eeeew, who on earth does that to a software?
> Have mercy for crying out loud, ever heard of reverse engineering?

----------


## krep22

Hello to all,
Is there a ******** for 18.1.1 version?

----------


## HooK!

> fun fact: I downloaded this "leaked" ETAP, whoever did this (incomplete) fix  ... OMG, respects man!
> It's p@ched in 250 places (some 1000 bytes)... eeeew, who on earth does that to a software?
> Have mercy for crying out loud, ever heard of reverse engineering?



I got this one too and OMG is right! What the heck did this guy do!?!?! He p@tched in SOOOOO many places it's insane! 

There must be an easier way!!!!!

----------


## mortyfield

> Also many other errors. Anyway should not expect much from free version... LoL



I think you know better than anyone else on this matter.
Maybe you can say who the "bug-master" was to the rest of us. 
That we can stay away from him in the future.
Excluding those of us who want to pay for bugs.

----------


## mortyfield

/O-O\

----------


## pibygucyk

> No reveal of great secret... 
> 
> Jeopardy time:
> 
> He made the bugged ETAP 18 leaked here by a client.
> He p@tches the software, prolly without knowing what he does.
> He goes by as Random P@cher, Crazy Flies, Great Bug Master...
> 
> And the right question is?
> ...



I know who you talk about! Everybody does.

----------


## pibygucyk

It's so blatantly clear who (the) ***guy is
Can I add Bugs4Bucks?  :Smile:

----------


## adelmo souza

Minxiam, your solution for ETAP 20 is fantastic is working perfectly, I did several simulations with examples of ETAP courses and the values are either the same or the difference is the decimal places. I recommend your solution.
Thank you very much.

----------


## mortyfield

> It's so blatantly clear who (the) ***guy is
> Can I add Bugs4Bucks?



I was check in TeamViewer his fix ETAP and boom

LoL



See More: Etap 18.1

----------


## mouhos

> I think you know better than anyone else on this matter.
> Maybe you can say who the "bug-master" was to the rest of us. 
> That we can stay away from him in the future.
> Excluding those of us who want to pay for bugs.







> It's so blatantly clear who (the) ***guy is
> Can I add Bugs4Bucks?







> I was check in TeamViewer his fix ETAP and boom
> 
> LoL



Hi Sir, please, who you talk about?

----------


## himmelstern

i THINK IS A TROLL ACCOUNT

----------


## vjvijay88

They are expecting money

----------


## mortyfield

> Hi Sir, please, who you talk about?



I won't say now who the guy is since I don't want to start stupid fights, I can reply in private if you can't deduce
I have ETAP from another one, this was just to share with others a funny experience, a software crashing during a seller TeamViewer demo
I have the video recording of that seller guy TeamViewer demo session, the picture was just a screenshot of the moment it crashed, I can post that if anyone has doubts

----------


## himmelstern

I am an ETAP regular user from version 11. I noted that versions XX.0.0, even original, are faulty. that versions have so many bugs. 

When ETAP wants to release a new version their team works very hard and so fast, they make so many videos commercials and webinars for the new releases. It creates so many expectations to users to make them update their USB keys for the newer version. I noted that they work so fast, and then the XX.0.0 version has so many bugs for the release. I try to use the XX.1 version. example 20.1 and not 20.0.0. 

XX.1 versions are more stable, these errors appear on the original one version and version with the solution.

maybe the error that you are showing at that pic, the crash photo, maybe the crash belong for the beta new version and not from the developed solution.

----------


## mortyfield

> I am an ETAP regular user from version 11. I noted that versions XX.0.0, even original, are faulty. that versions have so many bugs. 
> 
> When ETAP wants to release a new version their team works very hard and so fast, they make so many videos commercials and webinars for the new releases. It creates so many expectations to users to make them update their USB keys for the newer version. I noted that they work so fast, and then the XX.0.0 version has so many bugs for the release. I try to use the XX.1 version. example 20.1 and not 20.0.0. 
> 
> XX.1 versions are more stable, these errors appear on the original one version and version with the solution.



Curious how you're trying to find a justification to exclude that seller responsability for what happened, just saying...
No, the "explanation" you give doesn't apply in this case, it was the first thing I've tested with another ETAP 20 (same number) at someone else, the one I even got in the end, so leave it as it is, it was a bad "solution". Even your seller told me that he will try to fix that bug and days later he asked me if I could help him with that (I was already in the middle of talks with another one so no, I'm no tester for sellers)




> maybe the error that you are showing at that pic, the crash photo, maybe the crash belong for the beta new version and not from the developed solution.



LoL... No, was no beta or anything else, was the official ETAP 20, few days after official release, I didn't want to post the whole video, to not expose anyone, but I may if this goes on, for me is quite the same.

This is really not important, just thought to share that unique funny moment of a crash during a seller TeamViewer demo, so focus on the lightening part, I won't say his name, don't worry.

----------


## sanyad

While creating new project in Etap18., the process stuck at following screen


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Akshay hegde

Please share to me ETAP 18.1

----------

